# Framelose Homepage. Aber wie?



## xXKiaraXx (13. Juni 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem....  ^-^

Ich möchte mir eine HomePage erstellen, bei der es keinen sichtbaren Frame mehr gibt.  

Das heißt: Wenn man auf einen Link im Menü klickt öffnet sich das Fenster zwar wie gewohnt rechts daneben, aber wenn man runterscrollt, scrollt sowohl das Menü, als auch die geöffnete Seite mit. Das System wird auf den meisten größeren HomePages benutzt. 
Also Beispiel (zum Ansehen und hoffentlich Begreifen ^-^) könnte ich da jetzt auch tutorials.de nennen. 

Meine Fragen: Wie wird das gemacht? Was für Tags werden dazu benutzt und wo kann ich mich darüber näher informieren? Gibt es vielleicht auch ein Programm, mit dem das Programmieren dieser Seite vereinfacht wird?

Ich hoffe, jemand versteht mich und kann mir helfen.

ciao Kiara!


----------



## Veränderung (13. Juni 2004)

Frontpage wäre ein Programm.

Was du wahrscheinlich meinst, ist eine einfach Tabelle, die meisten durch border=0 durchsichtig gemacht wird.


----------



## Gottox (13. Juni 2004)

1. Websiten programmiert man nicht... HTML wird, ist und war niemals eine Programmiersprache...
2. Ich rate von Microsoftprodukten generell ab. Nimm lieber Phase 5 und lern HTML (http://selfhtml.teamone.de)... Da hast du auf längere Sicht mehr von.
3. Das mit dem "auf der rechten Seite öffnen" stimmt so nicht. Es ist in jeder Seite eine eigene Navigation enthalten. Du lädst die komplette Seite also neu.

Sorry dafür, dass ich jetzt ein bisschen besserwisserisch klinge... Bin halt Webdesigner... <- Sorry, Gestalter für Non-Print-Medien


----------



## Lark (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Ich denke schon das es umsetztbar ist was du vorhast.
Ich bin auch sehr interessiert an der genauen Lösung.

Ich weiß das es eine Lösung mit iframes gibt,
denn http://www.titus.de hat dies so auf dieser art und weiße gelöst.
Ich hab mir es aber nocht nicht genauer angeschaut.

MfG

P.s. bei http://www.titus.de funktioniert das nur über die Rechte Menüleiste


----------



## Selberwolf (14. Juni 2004)

Du könntest es mal mit fest positionierten Tabellen versuchen.

Nachfolgend ein kleines Beispiel:

Villeicht hilfts dir ja.



```
<html> 
<body bgcolor="#726B7A" text="#000000"> 
<div id="top" style="position:absolute; left:0px; top:0px; width:1000px; height:70px; z-index:1"> 
   <table width="1000" height="50" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"background="./gfx/sil_banner.jpg"> 
     <tr> 
      <td><center><h1>ÜBERSCHRIFT</h1></center></td> 
     </tr> 
   </table> 
</div> 

<div id="buttons" style="position:absolute; left:0px; top:60px; width:210px; height:600px; z-index:1"> 
<table width="210" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
   <tr> 
      <td> 
         <form name='form1' method='post' action='./index.php?site=fehler1'> 
            <div align='center'> 
                <input type='submit' name='Abschicken' value='Mögliche Fehler'> 
            </div> 
         </form> 
      </td> 
   </tr> 
   <tr> 
      <td> 
         <form name='form1' method='post' action='./index.php?site=uebersicht'> 
            <div align='center'> 
                <input type='submit' name='Abschicken' value='       Übersicht       '> 
            </div> 
         </form> 
      </td> 
   </tr> 
   <tr> 
      <td> 
         <form name='form1' method='post' action='./index.php?site=einzel'> 
            <div align='center'> 
                <input type='submit' name='Abschicken' value='  Einzel Abfrage  '> 
            </div> 
         </form> 
      </td> 
   </tr> 
</table> 
</div> 
</html>
```


----------



## Fiendius (19. Juni 2004)

*Ich versuche das auch gerade!*

Mich würde dieses Thema auch sehr interessieren, ich habe das selbe nämlich jetzt auch vor. Bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich in Photoshop einen Entwurf der Seite gamacht habe und nun das ganze in HTML umsetze. 
Ich habe das ganze mit Tabellen gelöst wie einige ja schon erwähnt haben. Ich habe zunächst eine Rahmentabelle gemacht, diese geht auf die vollen 100 % Höhe und Breite. Dann habe ich eine weitere Tabelle eingefügt und diese nur auf 95% Höhe und Breite gehen lassen. So habe ich schon einmal einen Rahmen um meine eigendliche Seite herum.
Dann habe ich die eigendliche Tabelle eingefügt, in der Navigationsleiste und später auch der Inhalt hängen. Ist auch ganz gut geworden!
Jetzt ist mir nur nicht so ganz klar ob die Navigationsleiste jetzt immer wieder mit geladen werden muss Gibt es da nicht bessere Möglichkeiten?

Übrigens ich habe das ganze mit Macromedia Dreamweaver gelöst. Da hat man die Möglichkeit die Tabellen zu sehen. Ich denke wenn du noch Anfänger bist, ist der Tip mit Phase 5 wirklich erstmal angebrachter, wobei du dir dann aber auch ein sehr hohes Ziel gesteckt hast, da du bei einer solchen Art Internetseite mit geschachtelten Tabellen arbeiten musst und die sind nicht ohne!


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#FBFBF3" text="#000000">
<table width="100%" hight="100%" border="0">
  <tr>
    <td align="center"> 
      <table width="95% hight="95%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="95%">
        <tr> 
        <td height="53"> 
         <!-- Hier wird für meine Navigationstabelle ein Hintergrund festgelegt.
              Ich habe einfach ein Bild von einem Bereich meiner Navigation gemacht,
              der immer gleich bleibt -->
          <table width="100%" border="0" background="Bilder/Hintergrundnavi.gif" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
            <tr> 
              <!-- Logo und Navigation werden so eingefügt das die Tabellenzelle
                   genau die gleiche Größe hat wie das Bild warum hier noch Prozent weiß 
                   ich jetzt gerade nicht. Nur die mittlere Zelle darf einen Prozentwert
                   haben, da hier die unterschiedlichen Größen die eine HTML Seite haben
                   kann mit dem Hintergrund ausgeglichen werden. -->
              <td width="24%"><img src="Bilder/Logo.gif" width="302" height="98"></td>
              <td width="42%">&nbsp;</td>
              <td width="34%"><img src="Bilder/Navigation.gif" width="547" height="98"></td>
            </tr>
          </table>
        </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <!-- Das ist mein fester Hintergrund für den Inhaltlichen Teil der Seite -->
          <td height="301" background="Bilder/Hintergrund.gif">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## zycho (19. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal eure ganzen Posts durchgelesen.....

Irgendwie sieht mir das ganze sehr nach php aus was ihr das kreieren wollt.
So wäre es auf jeden fall am einfachsten.

Dazu müsstet ihr zum Beispiel einmal die navigation als eine extra seite darstellen die ihr dann mit dem befehl

<? include("navigation.html") ?>

einbinden könnt.

dazu müsst ihr allerdings einen Webspace/server haben der php unterstüzt und außerdem müsst ihr alle dateien eurer homepage in .php umbennen.


----------



## Fiendius (20. Juni 2004)

*Das mit PHP habe ich mir schon fast gedacht!*

Ja das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass das ganze besser mit PHP realisiert wird. Ich hätte damit kein Problem, da mein Provider PHP unterstützt. Ich bin nur absoluter Anfänger in PHP und wüsste garnicht wie ich das anfangen soll. 
Muss ich dann mit "echo" Befehlen eine Art Rahmenseite bauen und dort dann die einzelnen Komponenten immer mit dem "include" Befehl reinladen?
Wie löse ich dann das Problem, dass ich keine Index.html mehr habe die als erstes geladen wird?


----------



## Coranor (20. Juni 2004)

Nur sehr kurz:

Anstatt index.html hast Du dann index.php.

Für den Anfang kannst Du einen "Rahmen" für die Seite auch mittels html-code basteln und php dann nur zum Includen verwenden.


----------



## Fiendius (20. Juni 2004)

*Habe schon genau das richtige Entdeckt!*

Habe mal unter PHP nachgesehen und da gibt es bei den FAQ's eine Frage: Wie kann ich Inhalte per PHP dynamisch in meine Seite einfügen?

Dort sind dann drei unterschiedliche Tutorials zu dem Thema Templates angegeben, das dritte ist glaube ich genau das was wir hier suchen, oder sind Templates für den Anfang zu schwierig?


----------



## Coranor (20. Juni 2004)

*Re: Habe schon genau das richtige Entdeckt!*



> _Original geschrieben von Fiendius _
> *Habe mal unter PHP nachgesehen und da gibt es bei den FAQ's eine Frage: Wie kann ich Inhalte per PHP dynamisch in meine Seite einfügen?
> 
> Dort sind dann drei unterschiedliche Tutorials zu dem Thema Templates angegeben, das dritte ist glaube ich genau das was wir hier suchen, oder sind Templates für den Anfang zu schwierig? *



Warum fragst Du das nicht im PHP-Forum? Das hat ja dann nun fast nichts mehr mit html zu tun.


----------



## Fiendius (22. Juni 2004)

*Hatte ja nun mal hier angefangen zu fragen!*

Ich hatte ja nun mal hier angefangen zu fragen, deswegen dachte ich ist die Frage
hier genausogut aufgehoben. Ich probiere das ganze erstmal mit den Templates ist ja ein ziehmlich gutes Tutorial wie ich finde!
Wenn dann noch Fragen auftauchen werde ich diese auch im richtigen Forum stellen!


----------



## Coranor (22. Juni 2004)

*Re: Hatte ja nun mal hier angefangen zu fragen!*



> _Original geschrieben von Fiendius _
> *Ich hatte ja nun mal hier angefangen zu fragen, deswegen dachte ich ist die Frage
> hier genausogut aufgehoben.*



Das ist es eben nicht. Wenn das im php-forum ansprichst, dann sprichst halt gleich die richtigen Leute an. Nicht jeder, der ins php-Forum schaut, schaut auch ins html-Forum und vice-versa. Sprich im php-Forum hast die Chance auf mehr und kompetentere Antworten.


----------

